# London,erm in a week?



## Becky (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok so short notice I guess but worth a try...

I'll be staying London with my boyfriend from the 16th Jan to the 20th....thats Monday to Friday. I guess most people will be working etc.  My bf will be working everyday so I'll be attempting to entertain myself.

Anyway just on the off chance anyone fancies a meetup for some snapping that could be fun.... or if anyone decides they can even during the week make a reply.... I'll be trawling around on my own taking stuff regardless so if a couple or more others fancy it.... I'll even let you play with my new Speedlite if its here on time lol :blushing:


----------



## duncanp (Jan 9, 2006)

oooh, not sure if im able.. school....


----------



## Don Simon (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I'm always in London, is no one else interested in a meetup?

Thread bumped, my work here is done :mrgreen:


----------



## Becky (Jan 11, 2006)

Doesn't seem to be much interest.... guess everyones working and at school! A group meetup would've been nice!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 11, 2006)

I beleive Lensmeister works in London.

Maybe PM him?

Also Rob is in the London area (?)


----------

